# 4ft Black tip in Trinity



## 2busy2fish (Nov 21, 2004)

Put in at Hugo point (BH) at 4:30pm to try out my new G3. Entered the mouth of Trinity and saw lots of white caps, windy.............. Decided to fish the mouth. Second cast with dead shrimp and the fight was on. Thought I had the wall hanger Redfish only to find I had a Black Tip. Got pics but haven't downlaoded yet. Just wanted to share what happened. Got him to the boat and grabbed the leader, hook finally bent and he was off. Had no net or gaff. Trust me, I may reconsider wading in the Bay for a little while. By the way, the G3 was wicked.............


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Good report, sounds like you had your hands full with the shark...lol

Post pics when you can of the shark, and the G3


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

yeah lets see the pics !! I fish Trinity sll the time and wade there a lot.


----------



## 2busy2fish (Nov 21, 2004)

*OK maybe not 4ft but at least 3 1/2 ft*

OK maybe not 4ft but at least 3 1/2. Here are a couple of pics. None of the G3 but will when I get some.


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

Big ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

nice shark!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

cool !! i was out by the mouth of crazy cut last wknd and spooked up a stingray with the trolling motor in abot a foot and a half of water.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*spillway*

I was fishing the spillway a couple of years ago when these two waders fishing chest deep got ****** that I was drifting within 150 yards of them even though I set up my drift about 1/4 mile back and they were about knee deep.

Anyways, as they were yelling, I saw a big bull shark come up right next to my boat and bask in the sun for about 20 secs. Must have been 5 ft AT LEAST. I tell the guys to be careful because of the bull and they tell me I'm full of Chit and to shut up. About 5 mins later I hear one of them scream LIKE a GIRL and literally run on top of the water.

Good times.......


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice shark, but looks like a bull shark to me........


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Redfishr said:


> Nice shark, but looks like a bull shark to me........


Pretty clear it's a black tip


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

So ... which is the spinner and which is the blacktip ... ? Not to filth this thread, but identification seems not to be anyones forte ...


----------



## 88gmcjimmy (Apr 25, 2006)

The top one in that picture is a spinner shark the bottom is a black tip. The shark that was originally posted is a bull shark. Just because it has black on the tail doesnt mean its a black tip shark.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

A whole lot of them bulls up in Trinty Bay lately. I mean alot! And some big ones. 

That one looks like a pup compared to some of the ones that having been cruising the shorelines lately. Seen a guide boat a couple years ago make his crew get back in the boat. Shark were getting to brave/too close and stripping stringers of dink trout. Guess thay got to eat too!

Did I mention also seen some hungry gators up that way also!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

One more thing them babys run up that in the brackish bayou's and creeks and even the mouth of the Trinity River to have there pups. I seen a half acre or so of rafting mullet get thrashed all too hell a few years back right after Hurricane Rita. We complety stopped fishing and justed watched the show. Mullet jumpimg all over the dang place.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Nice bull shark for light tackle.

Bull sharks have black on there fins until they get about 5' in lenght. Common mistake made by many fishermen.

If you care to learn, here is an ID page.

http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/Gallery/Descript/bullshark/bullshark.htm

"_Coloration_ 
Bull sharks are pale to dark gray above, fading to white on their underside. In younger individuals the fins have black tips which fade to a dusky color as they grow."


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

agonzales1981 said:


> Pretty clear it's a black tip


Hows that?
Because it has Black Tips???
Study up on your sharks a little more........The face of it, gives it away.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Jolly Roger was a interesting article. Thanks for sharing dude.


----------



## Wiley64 (May 28, 2008)

It is a really annoying and really common misconception for every shark in the gulf of Mexico to be proclaimed a bull shark if the shark is not a hammerhead and doesn't have obvious black tips on all of it's extremities. I hate to be "that guy" but seriously theres a ton of shark species out there and they are not bull sharks and do not have black tips or hammer/ bonnet-heads. I would like everyone on this forum to purchase a shark almanack before they start advising people to refrain from wade fishing or telling people that jaws just took their stringer. I am not a shark-hugger but I am an educated person who knows the difference between specific genus classifications. The shark pictured above is a black tip or possibly a spinner-shark (experts have a hard time telling them apart). If you disagree talk to Texas A&M cause they taught me the deductive reasoning skills I have used to classify the many different taxas I encounter in my outdoor adventures.
love,
Captain Wiley Bambini "the Wrench" Cig Hansen Cousteau Jones


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Who ever said that every Shark was a bull Wiley64 ?


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

looks like a bull to me....caught one that same size off topwater behind rollover a couple weeks ago


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I believe someone just ran their fingernails across the chalkboard.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Wiley64 said:


> It is a really annoying and really common misconception for every shark in the gulf of Mexico to be proclaimed a bull shark if the shark is not a hammerhead and doesn't have obvious black tips on all of it's extremities. I hate to be "that guy" but seriously theres a ton of shark species out there and they are not bull sharks and do not have black tips or hammer/ bonnet-heads. I would like everyone on this forum to purchase a shark almanack before they start advising people to refrain from wade fishing or telling people that jaws just took their stringer. I am not a shark-hugger but I am an educated person who knows the difference between specific genus classifications. The shark pictured above is a black tip or possibly a spinner-shark (experts have a hard time telling them apart). If you disagree talk to Texas A&M cause they taught me the deductive reasoning skills I have used to classify the many different taxas I encounter in my outdoor adventures.
> love,
> Captain Wiley Bambini "the Wrench" Cig Hansen Cousteau Jones


This is the shark in question, and it is a bull shark

I would suggest you take your own advise.

This is 100% bull shark.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

Wiley64 said:


> The shark pictured above is a black tip or possibly a spinner-shark (experts have a hard time telling them apart). If you disagree talk to Texas A&M cause they taught me the deductive reasoning skills I have used to classify the many different taxas I encounter in my outdoor adventures.


I would like to disagree with you! Whom do I need to contact at Texas A&M? I would prefer to speak directly with the professor whom taught you how to properly identify sharks via deductive reasoning.

Also, could you define "taxas"? I am concerned that I am encountering taxas in my outdoor adventures and I clearly do not know what they are!

Or are you refering to Taxon? 
A *taxon* (plural *taxa*), or *taxonomic unit*, is a name designating an organism or group of organisms. I would suggest if your going to use scientific terms, you should at least take the time to be certian you spell them correctly.

Whoop!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

GIG'EM hippie !!


----------



## 2busy2fish (Nov 21, 2004)

And all I wanted to do was share my story. It's a frickin shark.

I hope to share pic's of my Cynoscion nebulosus soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

FishinHippie said:


> I would like to disagree with you! Whom do I need to contact at Texas A&M? I would prefer to speak directly with the professor whom taught you how to properly identify sharks via deductive reasoning.
> 
> Also, could you define "taxas"? I am concerned that I am encountering taxas in my outdoor adventures and I clearly do not know what they are!
> 
> ...


I would also like to talk to the people at A&M that taught him.

I target, catch and have a great time landing on average 100 sharks a year. I find it funny to be told that I need a book to ID a shark caught in Texas waters.

What makes this even more funny to me, is that I do not use color as a method to ID sharks. The fins, head and body shape are by far the best method to ID sharks.

2busy2fish,

No big deal. You caught an average bull shark that has grown up in the bay system. During this time of the year it starts it migration to the gulf of mexico. Most bull sharks in Texas will leave the bay systems in the months of July and August. The sharks in Trinity bay will average 50" in lenght when they start to leave the bay system. If no hurricanes or tropic storms hit, it may take them as long as a month to leave the bay system.

This takes place every year, and you can almost watch the migration by the report from trout fishermen. Since we have not had a large rain event or a gulf storm. The bull sharks will start to move very slow out of the bay system. They have outgrown there food source. They will become more agressive as they near the coast. More and more fishermen will start to loose stringers.

If we get a storm in the gulf in the next few weeks it can speed up the migration. The large high and low tides that comes with tropical storms will speed them up.

As for the ID. The large round snout and the little eye gives it away as a bull shark.

To some of us that post on the shark board. IDing a shark correct is important.


----------



## tricktom1 (Jul 8, 2008)

No big deal. You caught an average bull shark that has grown up in the bay system. During this time of the year it starts it migration to the gulf of mexico. Most bull sharks in Texas will leave the bay systems in the months of July and August. The sharks in Trinity bay will average 50" in lenght when they start to leave the bay system. If no hurricanes or tropic storms hit, it may take them as long as a month to leave the bay system. 

This takes place every year, and you can almost watch the migration by the report from trout fishermen. Since we have not had a large rain event or a gulf storm. The bull sharks will start to move very slow out of the bay system. They have outgrown there food source. They will become more agressive as they near the coast. More and more fishermen will start to loose stringers. 

If we get a storm in the gulf in the next few weeks it can speed up the migration. The large high and low tides that comes with tropical storms will speed them up.


thanks for the info


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Wiley64 said:


> It is a really annoying and really common misconception for every shark in the gulf of Mexico to be proclaimed a bull shark if the shark is not a hammerhead and doesn't have obvious black tips on all of it's extremities. I hate to be "that guy" but seriously theres a ton of shark species out there and they are not bull sharks and do not have black tips or hammer/ bonnet-heads. I would like everyone on this forum to purchase a shark almanack before they start advising people to refrain from wade fishing or telling people that jaws just took their stringer. I am not a shark-hugger but I am an educated person who knows the difference between specific genus classifications. The shark pictured above is a black tip or possibly a spinner-shark (experts have a hard time telling them apart). If you disagree talk to Texas A&M cause they taught me the deductive reasoning skills I have used to classify the many different taxas I encounter in my outdoor adventures.
> love,
> Captain Wiley Bambini "the Wrench" Cig Hansen Cousteau Jones


Would you like some salt on that egg.......


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

while yall were arguing about what kind of shark it was...I was fishing...keep it up...more room for the rest of us! lol with the stingrays i saw today- I dont know which one im more afraid of now- the sharks or the rays!!! tight lines!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> while yall were arguing about what kind of shark it was...I was fishing...keep it up...more room for the rest of us! lol with the stingrays i saw today- I dont know which one im more afraid of now- the sharks or the rays!!! tight lines!


Lets have a toast for Won Mo Kasst ! ! !

Don't be greedy now! lol


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> while yall were arguing about what kind of shark it was...I was fishing...keep it up...more room for the rest of us! lol with the stingrays i saw today- I dont know which one im more afraid of now- the sharks or the rays!!! tight lines!


What makes you think I did not fish today?


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Jolly Roger said:


> What makes you think I did not fish today?


well sir, I sure hope you did. Beautiful day!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> well sir, I sure hope you did. Beautiful day!


It was, until this evening. The wind picked up to 15-20mph around 3 in my neck of the woods.

I scouted the area at my new project. It is 5 minutes from some good fishing.I got a few cast in at a new location today around lunch, but had a late pour so had limited time. I live 20 minutes from east bay or Sabine lake. Either at work, or after work. I fish most every day this time of the year when the weather is good.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

nice nice...I have been exploring West Bay a lot...Burning a ton of gas but just looking for that next honey hole! Best of luck! Hitting Christmas Bay tomorrow...Report tomorrow, hopefully some pics of some trout. Been a while since Ive hit a nice load of trout.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

looks like the shark that was chewing on my buddy's stringer a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Where did Wiley go? Foot sandwich too big for him to handle?


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Wiley64 said:


> It is a really annoying and really common misconception for every shark in the gulf of Mexico to be proclaimed a bull shark if the shark is not a hammerhead and doesn't have obvious black tips on all of it's extremities. I hate to be "that guy" but seriously theres a ton of shark species out there and they are not bull sharks and do not have black tips or hammer/ bonnet-heads. I would like everyone on this forum to purchase a shark almanack before they start advising people to refrain from wade fishing or telling people that jaws just took their stringer. I am not a shark-hugger but I am an educated person who knows the difference between specific genus classifications. The shark pictured above is a black tip or possibly a spinner-shark (experts have a hard time telling them apart). If you disagree talk to Texas A&M cause they taught me the deductive reasoning skills I have used to classify the many different taxas I encounter in my outdoor adventures.
> love,
> Captain Wiley Bambini "the Wrench" Cig Hansen Cousteau Jones


If you or your colleagues at Texas A&M were any kind of shark experts you would know that the broad head in the second pic is a clear indication that the species in question is indeed a Bull Shark.

By the way, if there really is a "shark almanack" I suggest you do us all a favor and pick it up for yourself.

Congrats on your catch TC!


----------

